# Carpo-Tunnel Syndrome



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Anytime you have sustained pain, SEE A DOCTOR. Pain is a signal, since body tissues can't talk any other way. You may well have carpal tunnel syndrome, or a milder, more acute inflammation. Do any painkillers (Advil, Tylenol, etc.) help? Your hands are your most important tools, ShowringChef. Don't neglect them any more than would your knives.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Obviously some type of repetitive stress/motion is causing the problem.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You really should not ignore this. I know most people hate going to the doctor but by not doing anything about your pain you may be worsening (Is that a word?) the situation.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Listen, painkillers will only mask the pain. Determine which activity is causing the problem. Avoid that activity. You'll need to readapt to your work and possibly eliminate the task that's causing the problem.


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

It is definitely some type of tendinitis-carpel tunnel thing I had it a few years ago I would have it checked out big time.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

You definitely should see a doctor. Have you tried a wrist brace? I've heard many people complain of the same type of thing. It happens to me if I'm on the computer a lot. It could be simple or serious. Only your doctor can tell you. Good luck.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

My mother worked in a college cafeteria and develpoed carp., see a doctor as soon as possible, and in the meantime, wear a brace on your wrist. They can be picked up at any local drug store.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I have permanent stiffness in my right wrist from holding down helpless food while I cut it with the French knife in my left hand. Think of how your wrist is bent, sometimes for hours a day. I also developed severe tendonitis in my right wrist from shaking frying pans and have tried heavy-duty non-steroidal antiinflammatory drugs, both otc and prescription, and finally acupuncture. I don't saute or swing a knife for a living anymore, but I have lost strength and mobility. Get to a doctor- you can't work like that and drugs will make it better. The wrist brace is a good idea, and don't try to lift anything unsupported with that arm.

[ June 20, 2001: Message edited by: thebighat ]


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

dont ignore your body. ignoring is means your abusing it. your body is what has kept you going.... TREAT IT WELL.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

BigHat:

Drugs won't make it better; they only mask the pain. Again, it is repetitive motion/stress that's causing the problem. Avoiding the source of the problem is part of the cure. The biomechanical effects are sometimes irreversible requiring surgery.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I have also experienced this but not until I made the switch from the kitchen to the computer. Has anyone heard about Prolo therapy? I have been hearing that this offeres a lot of relief from this type of pain, but I don't know enough about it or have not talked with enought people to know if it really can help.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

You can find some good articles on www.webmd.com and also www.mayohealthclinic.org


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Blairsie:

What is the source of the 10% surgical success rate that you stated? The last I heard, the surgical success rate was 50%.

The health care community is still in its infancy concerning treatment protocols for RSI's. The idea is to exhaust non-invasive methods before proceeding to surgery. In few cases, even vitamin therapy has succeeded.

[ June 21, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I know two people who had the surgery. One is in their thirties and had it in both wrists. The other was in their sixties. Both patients were completely cured by surgery. Kokopuffs, I think the B12 I take controls the pain from the damaged nerves in my feet.

[ June 21, 2001: Message edited by: Pastachef ]


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

The right drugs will make the inflammation go away. Then you need to find out what you're doing that's causing it, and find other ways to do those tasks. I'm not talking about painkillers here. Non steroidal antinflammatory...that's what they'll prescribe.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I was not suggesting Ibuprofen, naproxin sodium or acetomenophen as cures. I only asked whether ShowringChef was taking any of them. Ibuprophen has some small effect on reducing inflammation, and would be telling if it did or didn't work. I agree that over-reliance on such medications only delays the inevitable: a visit to the doctor with greater pain and more damage than if one had visited a doctor early on.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Showringchef, How long has your wrist been hurting like that? It may be a sprain that keeps getting reinjured from repetitive motion. I went to the web and looked up carpal tunnel syndrome. Hopefully you're not there yet. Look it up. There is a lot of good info on the web. Good luck.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

It does sound risky, and the websites will show that. I realize that the two people I know who had the surgery were lucky, but nobody can make that decision except Showringchef, after a lot of research and consideration. Hopefully it will turn out to be something not so serious. I think you were addressing Kokopuffs, Blairsie. She is a doctor and was asking where you got your 10%. You got us mixed up.

[ June 22, 2001: Message edited by: Pastachef ]


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

PastaChef:

It is I, Kokopuffs. I am male, not female.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Kokopuffs I am so sorry! My senses told me that your were a male, but I couldn't tell from any of your posts. It's nice to know for sure now. Thank you. Again, I apologize.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

No problem. Sometimes my name fools people.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Good girl  You'll find that the pain and worry are more miserable than knowing. let us know how you're doing. Thanks, Mezz. We all have to look after each other


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The sooner, the better. The sooner, the cheaper. Patients postpone and postpone and postpone. Meanwhile it's deteriorated to such an incurable condition that they wonder why it can't be fixed yet still costs so much to treat. Do it now. I'll cease chiding.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Good Luck with your Doctor's appointment ShowringChef!

I will be sending you good thoughts!


----------

